# Quel ipod choisir ?



## vaness'93 (18 Novembre 2008)

Hello hello !

Moi j'ai un nano 2e génértion et j'aimerai bien demander au père noël de m'apporter un nouvel ipod ! J'hésite entre l'ipod touch 8Go, et l'ipod classic 120Go (il existe plus qu'en 120GO celui là ?). J'avoue que l'ipod touch me séduit plus, notamment pour le jeux !!! 

Je voudrais visionner des films, écouter de la musique et... jouer !

Alors, quel choix ?


----------



## drs (18 Novembre 2008)

vu ton utilisation, je dirais touch 

Merci papa noel 

Alex


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

Idem.
Le Touch paraît mieux convenir à ton utilisation.
Ecran plus grand pour les films et beaucoup plus de jeux dispo.

Seul bémol : moins de place par rapport au Classic, mais qui a réellement besoin de 120Go de musique ou de films pour le trajet metro-boulot-syncro ?


----------



## BlueVelvet (19 Novembre 2008)

Le Touch, sans hésiter. Pour visionner de la vidéo (films, séquences Podcast...), ca me semble le minimum. Et pour les jeux, l'AppStore devient tout simplement délirant.
Si tu peux pousser le Pere Noël jusqu'au Touch 16 Go, il serait cool le barbu! En mettant la musique en AAC (meilleure qualité quand même...), des vidéos et des jeux, ça va vite...!


----------



## fandipod (19 Novembre 2008)

Je confirme pour le touch. Mais par contre il faut que le papa noël d'apporte un 16go car ça va très très vite le 8go. Si il pouvait mettre la main à la poche....


----------



## vaness'93 (19 Novembre 2008)

Oui, j'avais cette idée mais j'hésitais...(Ipod Touch). Par contre, quels sont les formats que peut lire l'ipod touch ? Ca le ferait pour un format DivX ? Sinon, peut-on convertir le DivX en un format lisible par l'ipod ?

Je sais j'abuse, mai sje prépare ma commande (au père noël) !


----------



## BlueVelvet (19 Novembre 2008)

Formats vidéo selon le site Apple: Vidéo H.264, jusqu'à 1,5 Mbits/s, 640 x 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, version basse complexité du profil de référence H.264 avec audio AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov ; vidéo H.264, jusqu'à 2,5 Mbits/s, 640 x 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil de référence jusqu'au niveau 3.0 avec audio AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov ; vidéo MPEG-4, jusqu'à 2,5 Mbits/s, 640 x 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil simple avec audio AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov

Pour le DivX il doit y avoir moyen de le coder, Handbreake? (voir avec les experts!)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

ou isquint. En gratuit. Payant, il y a du choix...


----------



## itako (20 Novembre 2008)

Y'a pas de sorte de VLC sur l'iphone? style Coreplayer sur symbian, c'est super pour mettre tout les formats vidéo qu'on veut sans rien toucher :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Y'a pas de sorte de VLC sur l'iphone? style Coreplayer sur symbian, c'est super pour mettre tout les formats vidéo qu'on veut sans rien toucher :rateau:



Il me semblait avoir lu quelque part que sur iPhone Jailbreaké, il y avait moyen de lire des vidéos dans d'autres formats.

J'essaie de mettre la main dessus.

edit : pas moyen de retrouver ça.


----------



## itako (20 Novembre 2008)

dommage, je croyais avoir vu ça, bon moi je m'en fou j'en ai plu mais ça peut être intéressant.


----------



## BlueVelvet (25 Novembre 2008)

J'ai téléchargé Handbrake. Pour encoder un premier DVD il demande d'office un logiciel VLC et indique le lien...
Les deux softs installés, sans aucun jailbreak de l'iPod, ça fonctionne à merveille...
En achetant mon iTouch je ne pensais pas vraiment à la vidéo, et je suis pas vraiment accro de manip' compliquées. Mais c'est si simple que je m'éclate.

Donc pour te répondre Vanness, pas de problème. Je n'ai pas de DivX - je charge des DVD achetés, si! - mais je vois qu'il est pris en charge par Handbrake. 

Essaie de convaincre le Père Noël pour un 16Go, ça vaut la peine (le DVD d'un film de 1'30 codé pour iTouch: 500 Mo env.)

Raconte-nous la suite, ce sera un conte de Noël...


----------



## sophie1 (28 Novembre 2008)

Ipod touch of course! C'est à l'heure actuelle à mon avis le meilleur lecteur mp3 mp4 du marché. Perso je le préfère même à l'iphone car tu peux mettre beaucoup plus d'application et je trouve qu'il bug moins. Le super truc de ce lecteur mp3 mp4 que tu n'auras pas sur le classic c'est le wifi.


----------



## azer17 (28 Novembre 2008)

Oui, c'est vrai, le touch est beaucoup mieux que le classic pour tous ce qui est visionnage de vidéos. J'en ai acquis un il a a peine 2 semaines et il est excellent, par contre, j'ai pris un 8go et c'est vrai que si tu veux y mettre des vidéos de bonne qualité, c'est franchement juste.

Ensuite comme exprimé dans un post précédent, l'énorme avantage du touch, c'est la WiFi, qui te permet un nombre de chose impressionnantes, et c'est vrai que même non jailbreaké, le nombre d'applis que tu mets dessus est hallucinante et au combien pratiques (pour certaines du moins )

Sinon pour la mise de vidéos, il existe des programmes gratuit (comme "Videora ipod touch converter" par exemple) qui te permette de convertir des vidéos en format non lisible par l'ipod en format lisible.

En espérant t'avoir été utile.


----------

